# New to Forum



## sasseycat (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi everyone. I am new to the forum and just want to say hello to the cat lovers here. I have a 13 year old Himalayan and a 9 year old Yorkie. Just recently a stray maybe feral cat started living in our barn. She was so scared and I felt so sorry for her that I immediately wanted to try and help her. I started feeding her a week before Thanksgiving, and finally won her trust, but I couldn't figure out how to get her to the vet to have her checked out and get her spayed. I got desperate today and put some tuna in a carrier and trapped her. I feel so bad that I betrayed her that way because she totally freaked out. She is being spayed tomorrow, but I am very worried that she won't forgive me. She is an adult and was very hard to win over. She actually got to the point where she was more interested in me petting and loving her than she was in the food. I know every cat is different, but I am really worried about it. I want to give her a forever home in my house. Any thoughts encouragement would be so appreciated.


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello and welcome! I think that time will show if she will trust you or not. Is she closed in the carrier all the time until she will get to the vet? that could be possible very frustrating for her... the worst is that you cannot explain to the animal that she needs to go to the vet for her good. 
Be kind, don't give up, be perssuative and I am sure she will trust you again! She may find friends in your recent cats too!
Keep us updated!


----------



## sasseycat (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks Syrena for the encouraging words. She wasn't in the carrier very long, I took her immediately to the vet after trapping her. I called the vet around noon today and she was just coming out of surgery. Everything went well. I am leaving her an extra night just in case she should start messing with her incision. Can't wait to get her home tomorrow.


----------

